# BACK RACK got hit by a Cheve!!



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Just got done in the fab shop doing a retrofit for a Cheve customer. They have a mid 70's 3/4 ton with lots of custom work done already. Saw a Back Rack we did for another customer and asked if we could do a little mod to it. I'll post the picts of it mounted on the truck with the lighting installed too. Just thought I'd show you how it looks before it got put on. No it's not available from back rack.........yet. Now onto the Blue Oval Jerre


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Jerre look great


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That's cool. Looks great.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Jerre,
Thats _awesome_, can you post me some dimensions for it, I think it would look cool, and offer more protection in the center of the window.

Thanks, John


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Id love a ford blue oval for my ranger. I love those back racks.


Jay


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

John,

Bought standard back rack for a Cheve from the distrubutor. Cost about $360 with the light bracket and shipping. Cut the passenger side loop off and flipped it over. Measured the center rails and cut 16" out of it. Cut 4 pcs of 4" stock and offset the center section. Weld, Grind, Paint and install.

Jay, do you have a back rack already? If you do and you want to ship it up i'll modifty it for the Big Blue oval. Even thought of putting the script in the center of mine. I've got a stainless unit on the truck now and may keep it. Havent decided yet.

If you don't have one and want to order one. Have it shipped here or I can order one in for you. Jerre


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Jerre, Ill have to look into creating something like that!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That does it, I'm movin' to Erie!

There's too much talent down there to stay here!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Jerre, have you installed the back rack on your customer's truck yet? I'd like to see some more pics.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

I'll pull up the picts of the rack on the truck and get them posted. Stephen

Side lines are all around us we just have to look.

Started the heated wipers 3 seasons ago and they are holding there own. Modification and design is what I really enjoy.

Jerre


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks Jerre Ill look into it and let you know 


Jay


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of back rack bars especially when you have the split glass sliding rear window. It is like looking out of a jail cell with the bars. Money spent on a plow truck should be spent on moving snow better, more efficiently, etc. Nothing against the designer/builder as it is a piece of art. It definitely does LOOK nice. 

Pelican it looks like you have enough talent going. I saw your leaf sucker upper deal which sets a whole new standard for doing fall cleanup efficiently to say the least.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks, dillyolboy.

I have to differ with you though on your opinion of "Backracks". They serve a purpose other than looking good. In the trucking industry they're called "headache racks", because they prevent a severe headache in the event your load breaks loose when braking abruptly. I had my ATC come through the back window when it got loose, it buckled the back of the cab too. I was lucky it didn't hit me, but I've had headache racks on my trucks since.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

thats wicked cool!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That is neat !

Now lets see you make one with a Dodge Ram head


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Stephen, Here are the picts you asked for. Jerre

P.s. Working on the Blue oval. Ram head will take some time. Plasma cutters to the ready........


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

pict #2 Jerre


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Good point Pelican. I plow driveways only so I would hate looking through those bars all night and I have no load in the back of my truck. However if you had a V box spreader or a load and you couldn't see out the back window anyways a backup rack would probably be a good investment.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Jerre,
I like it !! Send us a pic of the Oval when it's finished... might have to have one of them !!


----------



## johncg72 (May 12, 2004)

to all of you on this web site i think what you have here is an extremley valuable learning tool. I work for the largest backrack distributor in the country and after speaking with JerreI can say he is one level headed guy who can probably build just about anything. Jerre i think you should start selling these things all over the country. they do void the manufacturers warranty on the backrack but it does look great..


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Really cool! Looking forward to seeing the Oval!


----------

